# Hello All!



## fmlymn357 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I joined this forum quite some time.  Wasn't really sure how everything worked.  But I figured it out now.  So hello Brethren!  My name is Darrell Henson Jr.  Member of Schofield Lodge in Hawaii.


----------



## JTM (Apr 3, 2010)

welcome to the boards.  if you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome Brother Darrell!!


----------



## Casey (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

